# splash-utils welchen kernel parameter

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

Ich versuche zur Zeit das FBsplash einzurichen nach der Anleitung:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

Die in der Anleitung beschriebenen Kernel configuration ist aktiviert.

Unter Support for frame buffer devices

Habe ich VGA 16-color graphics support aktiviert.

Das Device ist /dev/fb0 ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Wenn ich mir das in der Vorschau mit diesem Komando anschauen will bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:

splash_manager --theme=livecd-2007.0 --cmd=set --tty=1

Error: Theme 'gentoo' doesn't seem to provide a config file for the current resolution (640x480).

Wenn ich den livecd-2007.0 verwende bekomme ich ein irgendein buntes durcheinander.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruss Joerg

----------

